
How Google Plans to Take Over TV - nickb
http://www.technologyreview.com/blog/editors/22202/
======
aswanson
_The TV Ads interface already lets you select target shows based on audience
age and gender information, which is in turn based on data from a partnership
with Nielsen. But Desai told me about a partnership that will take this
farther. A satellite-TV company called Echostar, working with credit-reporting
company Equifax, will cross-reference shows watched (using its own data from
set-top boxes) with income and buying habits (using Equifax's data)._

I love the eighties: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aBd7bHFnO4Y>

------
aneesh
I'm certainly no expert on TV advertising, but it seems to be a much harder
market to break into than the web. The cost of producing ads is much higher,
and the ROI is harder to measure. And there are big, established players who
have the infrastructure & relationships that Google doesn't yet. Plus,
Microsoft has had MSNBC for years, and it doesn't seem to have helped them in
TV advertising.

------
mikeryan
I still haven't figured out how Google Plans to get this working on
terrestrial cable. The cable industry already has the Canoe project to get a
similar infrastructure in place. They're going to have a hard time getting a
cable co like Comcast or TimeWarner to allow them to sell their ad spots,
maybe from the content providers themselves but they don't get any
localization that way.

Hard row to sow.

